# How much for clutch replacement in Massey 2705



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

A Massey 2705 just went up for sale near me for $3000. Tractor looks in real nice shape but says needs a new clutch. Says the clutch can't be pushed in. Says engine and hydraulics work well, I don't know how many hours are on it.

I'm just tire kicking right now, but even if it costs $3000 to fix, I could be in a nice condition 120 hp tractor for $6k. That's if everything else works fine though!

But I don't know how much these types of repairs actually cost, never had to do it before. Thoughts?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds like it costs $3000 too much 

(Seriously, have you read the other threads heard about 27xx series MF?)


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Hayjosh said:


> A Massey 2705 just went up for sale near me for $3000. Tractor looks in real nice shape but says needs a new clutch. Says the clutch can't be pushed in. Says engine and hydraulics work well, I don't know how many hours are on it.
> 
> I'm just tire kicking right now, but even if it costs $3000 to fix, I could be in a nice condition 120 hp tractor for $6k. That's if everything else works fine though!
> 
> But I don't know how much these types of repairs actually cost, never had to do it before. Thoughts?


I dont think it has 120hp more like between 50 & 60


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Trillium Farm said:


> I dont think it has 120hp more like between 50 & 60


Maybe you're thinking of a 275??


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Maybe you're thinking of a 275??


Memory fails me  you are right it is around 120hp


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Depends if anything else is wrong. I've personally never had one that I couldn't push in. I've had em not release at all a few times (broken spring wedged between pressure plate and clutch disc) have had em not move at all (center broke out of the clutch disc) etc.

Local truck shop here won't install anything but all new parts, NO rebuilds which adds considerably to the cost.

Long as you can find a reputable clutch shop I've never had issues with rebuilds.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

I had a MF 265 for awhile. It had something called a power shift transmission (I think that's the name). You had your normal gearbox plus hi/lo range and then there was a lever on the dash that acted as another "range". I think there was a clutch pack for the power shift as well as a standard clutch for the regular transmission. My power shift clutch pack needed replacing (in 2004/5) but I can't recall the cost. Way out of my wheelhouse to split the tractor and deal with so I took it to a shop. I also don't think an MF 275 was 120HP ..... more like 70. The 265 was 60 PTO as I recall.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

I checked for 2705s for sale ...... 6500 to 9500. The latter one looked pretty nice with 3300hrs on it.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> I also don't think an MF 275 was 120HP ..... more like 70. The 265 was 60 PTO as I recall.


 He had misread the 2705 as 275.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> Sounds like it costs $3000 too much
> 
> (Seriously, have you read the other threads heard about 27xx series MF?)


I have not read those threads. Bad tractor series I take it. They look pretty badass.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I've seen one 'Deere clutch that wouldn't push in. It was the multi release finger style and had came apart. Debris lodged in the release fingers. I've heard of one pick up that the clutch pedal couldn't be pushed down, but I didn't get to look at it.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

FYI, an IH 1486 I saw once clutch wouldn't push in but lifted whole front corner of the cab when pressed down (caused by clutch slave cylinder working well and probably a broken or rusted cab mount). Turns out the throwout bearing had seized on the shaft. How? Don't know. Just know what was causing the clutch to not push in.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The issue with the 27xx tractors is the multi power transmission.

Some had a straight 8 tranny and they didnt have tranny issues.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

If it can’t be pushed in, it may be a throw out bearing is junk or the fingers on the pressure plate are seized up. Or any number of issues in the Multi-Power. If a clutch, I would say 8 hours to R&R, and no idea on price of reman clutch and pressure plate. Don’t forget cost of resurfacing flywheel, rear engine seal. Sounds like might not be a bad deal?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

stack em up said:


> If it can't be pushed in, it may be a throw out bearing is junk or the fingers on the pressure plate are seized up. Or any number of issues in the Multi-Power. If a clutch, I would say 8 hours to R&R, and no idea on price of reman clutch and pressure plate. Don't forget cost of resurfacing flywheel, rear engine seal. Sounds like might not be a bad deal?


The potential issues in the multipower is what scares me, since we don't actually know it's a clutch. I think I'll just let this one ride.


----------



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

I had a New Holland clutch that you had to stand up off the seat to push it in. Turned out to be a worn housing on the clutch cable. Pushing it in caused it to pinch the housing off like you pinch off a garden hose, but if you took the cable off the pedal and transmission, you could slide the cable back and forth with two fingers because there was no tension on the housing shroud. I was about to have the tractor split when the cable finally broke from too much tension. When I pulled the thing out to replace it is when I found the damaged shroud around the cable.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

2705 might have a clutch cable. Nose around and see it the cable/linkage is messed up.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

As noted I've done a stuck up clutch pedal that was throwout bearing that was seized to the nose piece in the transmission. After pulling transfer case and transmission just lubed up the nose piece. If I had known probably could have lubed it through the starter hole with a bit of thinking.


----------

